
Ask HN: Suggest names for an open-source, self-hosted Mailchimp alternative? - tusharsoni
I have a tool that I use to send email campaigns. It integrates with AWS SES and sends these emails at a fraction of the cost. I am planning to open source it in the next couple of weeks.<p>Can this awesome community suggest some names that have available domains? I’m open to using the .email, .app, and .dev TLDs.
======
Jugurtha
Anzee. Build integrations so you could have a Mailchimp-anzee setup. If it's a
company you're starting, think about the headlines: "Mailchimp-anzee merger".

Option 2:

"Howler". Since it blasts campaigns, campaigns are "howls" instead of
"campaigns".

Also: Howler is a monkey that lives in the Amazon. Since you mentioned Amazon
Web Services integration. It's a twist on mail _chimp_ and AWS.

If we want to be a bit douchey, we could drop some letters to get Howlr or
Hwlr.

Option 3:

"Hermes", who is the " _the herald of the gods, as well as the protector of
human heralds, travellers, thieves,[1] merchants, and orators._ "

Your users are the gods. The fact it sends messages for a fraction of the cost
plays on merchants/thieves/travellers having a tight relation with money.

If not Hermes, then "Augur". Again, douchey: "Augr" or "Ogur".

Option 4:

"Colporteur" or "Colport": A colporteur is a peddler. A seller who goes around
small villages or isolated places[your software reaches even the most isolated
people] and screams to villagers or a place's inhabitants what's to sell/buy.
Typically, the inhabitants, hearing the colporter's cries will go down and
haggle/trade, buy or sell. These "screams" have a certain "rythm" and aren't
disagreeable, which you can use as a metaphor for a "campaign" in your
software.

Also known as a "Hawker", apparently from the Wikipedia entry.

~~~
tusharsoni
These are so well thought out!

It's funny you mention dropping some letters because my other project is
AutoGradr :D

~~~
Jugurtha
Just checked out [https://autogradr.com/](https://autogradr.com/). When I
clicked on Signup, it went to
[https://autogradr.app/signup](https://autogradr.app/signup). Is there a
reason it's not in autogradr.com since you control the domain?

Also, it asked for my role with two choices "Instructor" or "Student". I'm
paralysed, now because I could be an instructor for some, and a student for
others. How will this dictate the future experience? Will I be able to switch
roles? Will features of the one be unavailable for the other?

~~~
tusharsoni
\- No good reason really. I prefer having "app" in the URL and I was already
using app.autogradr.com subdomain for an older version. During the migration,
I had to keep both of them running so I opted to get the new domain.

\- That's a good point about the role. Surprisingly, it is not common for
users to switch roles. I had punted this functionality until I would need it
but even after a lot of usage, no one has requested for this feature. However,
as an instructor you can get the "student" view.

------
tren
If you want mailslam.com I'll transfer it to you. I was going to build
something similar but in reality I'll never get around to it.

------
tucaz
Please make a show HN when you launch it. I’m currently a Sendy user but would
love to find alternatives especially if they are not in PHP.

~~~
codegeek
Not my project but this was posted on HN a while ago. Looked really good,
built in Go.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20421243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20421243)

------
silveriswrong
alphamail. electronilist. bullhorn. campaignking. untitledlist1. goodmail.
emailotron. quicklist. emailist. senditall. postbag. carrierwave. deliverist.
droplist. notspam. relimail. emailblast. firstcontact.

~~~
tusharsoni
This is awesome! Definitely shortlisting senditall.email and droplist.

------
apotatopot
mailchamp

